# Windows 8.1 and Adobe Digital Edition3



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know where to turn for help. Last night I was happily reading an eBook using Adobe Digitial Editions 3. I shut down the computer for the night and today I tried to open my eBook, which will not open. I ran the troubleshooter and it states that the program is not compatible. Well, it was compatible last night! 

I went to the Adobe site and jumped through their hoops which gave no help for Edition3. I turned off my computer and restarted it as suggested. I uninstalled and reinstalled the program but it still no longer works and continues to state it is not compatible.

I have an old computer and tried it with that and it works just fine with xp. Needless to say I hated Windows 8.1.

Can anyone help this computer dummy?

Thanks!
Binkie


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the file type of the ebook?


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I downloaded Adobe Editions3 from the Library site link.

The eBook I downloaded from my public library's website and have been reading their eBooks for over a year.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The book hasn't expired has it?


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

No, the book hadn't expired. I couldn't even open the library part. As frustrated as I am with Windows 8.1 I went to Windows compatibility center and put in Adobe Edition 3 for Windows 8. Nothing showed up, so I uninstalled Edition3, which had been working just fine until today, and went to Adobe and installed Edition2. It is now working and I can once again read my book, but I sure don't under what happened!!

Thanks for having such a wonderful site to come to!! 
Binkie


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

At least you can view your books again. :smile:


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, but that was weird! I've been using Edition3 for several months since I got the new computer. Oh well, all's well that ends well ...

Thanks for trying to help Masterchief!

Binkie


----------

